# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  ГДЕ МОЖНО СКАЧАТЬ ДРАЙВЕРА НА ASUS X5EACИИ?

## andreywww

Только купил ноут asus x5eac, стоит виста. Хочу поставить sp3, только где взять дроваИИ?

----------

